# GSDCA National



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Capi went Grand Victor here in the USA. He did the same just a few weeks ago up in Canada. That doesn't happen too often.

I am very very happy for a friend of mine who got a select with her beautiful solid black bitch


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Ya Capi!  

Jackie, which bitch is that? 

A friend just got back from the National and had a great time. She just bred her bitch to Army (who got a Select).

Can't wait until it's in St Louis and a little bit closer for me!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Sel Ex GCh Stonewall MaJa's Black Diamond "Dazzle"


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Xeph said:


> Capi went Grand Victor here in the USA. He did the same just a few weeks ago up in Canada. That doesn't happen too often.
> 
> I am very very happy for a friend of mine who got a select with her beautiful solid black bitch


Capi?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Yes, Capi. Canadian and American Grand Victor GCH Babheim's Captain Crunch.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Now look up all the commentary on him after Westminster...lol.

Good looking dog. We had two dogs from my club go select. Nice showing for a regional club IMO...

But that's going to be one in demand dog now. Best of breed at Westminster, now this...


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Xeph said:


> Yes, Capi. Canadian and American Grand Victor GCH Babheim's Captain Crunch.


 
Thanks. 

Just didn't recognize the name of capi


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I saw Capi at a dog show in Biloxi last year. I thought he was a really nice dog.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> Just didn't recognize the name of capi


Most people either spell his name wrong (Cappy) or call him the wrong thing altogether (Crunch). To be fair, it seems I'm kind of a rarity knowing the call names of dogs 



> I thought he was a really nice dog.


Great ambassador for sure. Hope they can get his semen quality issue fixed. Would love to see some pups sired by him


----------

